

Show HN: Crowbar, a tool to proxy TCP over plain HTTP - q3k
https://github.com/q3k/crowbar

======
rahimnathwani
Years ago, I used something like this to access my home computer from behind
an http-only proxy: [http://http-tunnel.sourceforge.net/](http://http-
tunnel.sourceforge.net/)

Is crowbar intended for the same purpose?

------
lumisota
[https://www.cs.berkeley.edu/~alig/papers/http.pdf](https://www.cs.berkeley.edu/~alig/papers/http.pdf)

------
Animats
Can it get through the Great Firewall of China?

------
brianwawok
_Features:

Will probably get you fired if you use this in an office setting_

sounds good to me

